# FET after successful ICSI and feeling insecure



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi

I was lucky enough to fall pregnant with my wonderful baby boy on our second ICSI attempt, he is now 7 months old. We have 8 blasts on ice and have decided to go for FET. My hospital, Lister, has me on unmedicated FET so we are tracking my cycle which is progressing VERY slowly, day 15 and my lining only 6mm and follicle only 9x13mm so now I am really stressed about it all. I thought it would be easy doing this unmedicated and given we have a baby already but I find taht I have no faith in my natural cycle and feel very insecure without drugs. Has anyone else felt like this?


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi there,

Welcome to H4AM. Sorry you're feeling stressed about everything...  

I'm going for a FET cycle after a successful ICSI too...but mines medicated. I'm not sure its better as I've been having problems getting my body to respond to the drugs and so have been wondering whether I'd be better off with a natural cycle! I think its worth trying drug free and seeing how it goes. What have your clinic said about your cycle so far?

lol


Edna


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Loulack,

I think you're in such a tough position - you've had to fly over here to do this treatment and you have no control what-so-ever on your body so it's like throwing snowflakes up in the air and guessing where they're going to land!

I guess you've started now so you have to go with the natural FET like me - but it is a different experience because you don't have such a fixed programme like ICSI/medicated FET. 

I've organised a christening and a 1 year old bday party so don't have time to think!

Is there anyway you can get your mind off things and get on with other stuff in London - seeing friends etc. it can be like watching paint dry if not! ...you have your baby to focus on so am sure you're pretty busy anyway!..

This cycle like all the others is a gamble - so it may work or it may not I don't think medicated or natural will be the deciding factor so much as whether the embies want to party...

Good luck - stay sane-ish...

lol
Pingpong


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Hi Loulack 

I was blessed with my DS on my 2nd ICSI attempt too and last month I had my first medicated FET. Unfortunately we got a .  

I am having my 2nd Medicated FET at the end of this month. I did ask about having an unmedicated FET but my consultant said because of my PCOS he recommended I have a medicated FET. You've started now so see how it turns out for you.  There is no difference in success rates for a medicated or an unmedicated FET, and having had a child already makes no difference unfortunately.  The embryos either stick to the lining of the womb or they dont. It's that simple.  

It's all determined by your cycle and/or medical factors. If your cycle is normal with no underlying conditions then usually a natural FET is carried out. If there are irregularities in your cycle plus underlying conditions, then a medicated FET is carried out. In your case your consultant has chosen the FET that best suits your body and your cycle. I am sure it does feel weird not having any drugs to administer. Fingers crossed it works for you.  

Good luck Loulack. 

Trish


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Loulack


Hello we have spoken before when we were cycling.  Just wanted to wish you & everyone all the best or fet,  I am going for natural  FET in Dec   

Your boy is beautiful.  Sending positive thoughts 

YodaXX


----------

